

Apple's iOS: In desperate need of a facelift - rainmaker23
http://www.zdnet.com/apples-ios-in-desperate-need-of-a-facelift-7000012781/

======
pedalpete
I picked up my Android phone and looked at it compared to my iPad. I have a
weather widget and a search bar on my homescreen, a friend feed on the screen
to the left and an icon screen one more over.

I'm not an Android or Apple fanboi, if anything, I prefer Windows, and though
I agree that Apple's iOS icon approach is 'safe', I don't agree that it looks
dated. It simply looks familiar. To me, the widgets in Android aren't
compelling enough to prevent Android from looking equally as familiar as iOS.
They are both a modernized Palm homescreen.

